# Need help understanding ARC and HT systems



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Was looking at SONOS system and still might go that way, but trying to understand ARC and A/V recivers.I am moving and want to go wireless fo my entertainment system. Now looking at the Bose Soundbar 700 with sub and rear speakers. I see this is HDMI-ARC compatible. Now I assume I need a A/V system/amp to power?

So can this type of system be used with just my T/V and the A/V separately?
Can my Blu-ray player, gaming, apple TV, etc all feed into the A/V and then to bose, correct? Does A/V have to be on to pass audio?

hope someone can understand what I am trying to do.
Basically use Bose Sound bar for everyday TV audio or other devices. Then use the a/v and the bose sub and rear channels for full surround sound.

Right now I have the bose old acoustic mass 10 system on a pioneer receiver and all external devices hooked into it. Then a Vizio sound bar for just DIRECTV. though the vizier sound bar is connected to the TV, I get sound form all the other devices as well.
Trying to keep one set of speakers for everything.

thanks


----------

